# Got into medical school



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Yay! Best Christmas present for a Jew, ever!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon21 (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats man...:clap
I`m sooo jealous


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Well done .


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

That's amazing. Congrats! :clap


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

F'n A man! 

F'n A!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Well done, that is great news - all the best with it!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That's wonderful!!!!


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

A Jewish doctor? Sacrebleu. 

Congrats. Just 10 years of intensive study. I hear proctology pays pretty well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, LonelyJew!


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! Yesterday was a day of win for me


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Congrats on achieving your goal! Now the hard part begins! Good luck!


----------



## marielabete (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow! Congratulation. And by the way, Jews are awesome!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

That is insanely awesome. Congratulations!


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh wow!! fab news fella! what will be your specialism - gyno? hah, only joking.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

PS - are you sure you don't want to be a comedian? maybe combine the two - a jokey gyno.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No waaaaaaaaay congrats lonely jew!


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

congradulations!


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome. Congratulations, want to switch lives?


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------

